# Fried leisure battery



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Just got back from a long holiday NOT in the motorhome (1st since we got it 5 years ago) to be told by our neighbour - who keeps an eye on things for us - that we had a fried leisure battery. 

It seems he (and other neighbours!) had picked up a horrendous smell, which was originally thought to be a gas leak. Everything was checked out by the gas board, who found nothing except for 'smoke' (fumes?) round where our leisure batteries live. They disconnected the hook-up, which we had left on as normal to make sure we didn't have flat batteries when we got home, then all was well - at least as far as the 'gas leak' was concerned.

I have yet to investigate, but there shouldn't have been any problem; we have a Sargent control box, which has an intelligent charger which should keep the batteries as they should be without overcharging them. 

Presumably the control box must have a fault, and been continuously charging the batteries? The leisure batteries (we have 2 x 110v) are less than 2 years old, so shouldn't have been any problem. Has anyone experienced similar problems, or have any thoughts on the matter, please? It looks like I'll have to get new leisure batteries and get the control box checked over and sorted out.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Overcharging probably. Only other possibility is a duff cell gassing under normal charge. It does happen and it stinks when it does. Hook it up again and check batteries after an hour or so. If any one cell is gassing the battery is duff. If you can access the acid dip a hydrometer and measure the specific gravity 1220 - 1280 is normal.If you have a duff cell the float will stay down. Also , battery temperature should never be above ambient. If both heat up = overcharge. 1 only = faulty. Hope it helps. Charging voltage max 14.8v.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Have you checked the electrolyte levels?


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

If you purchased them under 3 years ago and there has been a fault, which it sounds as though there was, then return them to the place of purchase, they will check and you will have a refund. All batteries purchased new have a 3 year warranty.

It is worth returning the battery. Our tale...

We were travelling to France from Scotland and lights were constantly failing, we had a leisure battery fail. On 15th September 2010, from a garage near Hereford, I purchased a new battery. When we got to France there appeared to be no difference. But as were were on EHU permanently we were always able to have lighting. When we returned to UK we always used EHU. 

In June 2012 we were travelling down to Cornwall and the smell of rotten eggs overpowered us. We purchased a new battery and all was ok. The company that I purchased the battery from said that they would take the old battery for recycle at no cost and that the new battery was under a 3 year warranty. I decided to keep the old battery and we called at the garage of purchase on 10th June. They took the battery, checked it and told me that it was faulty and refunded the full amount. £99 is not to be sniffed at.

Regards


----------

